# Play area under stairs



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will be fine---move that stud where you want it---the stud is not supporting the stairs--simply there to hold the drywall.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

What Mike said.....

I have a similar area under my stairs....I didn't even put in studs....I'm getting ready to build some pull our drawers.


----------

